# Günter Freiherr von Gravenreuth weilt nicht mehr unter uns



## Silvecio (22. Februar 2010)

*Günter Freiherr von Gravenreuth weilt nicht mehr unter uns*

Wie ich gerade auf Wikipedia las, verstarb heute, 22.02.2010, der gerade in der EDV-Branche sehr umstrittene Jurist Günter Freiherr von Gravenreuth.

Günter Freiherr von Gravenreuth nahm sich mit einer Schusswaffe das Leben.

Nachzulesen unter: Wikipedia: Günter Freiherr von Gravenreuth

mfg
Silvecio

INU-Edit: weitere Quellen:

Günter Freiherr von Gravenreuth: "Abmahn-Anwalt" begeht Selbstmord - Digital | STERN.DE


----------



## bobby (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Günter Freiherr von Gravenreuth weilt nicht mehr unter uns*

Na, ne klammheimliche Freude könnte da schon aufkommen..............


----------



## h_tobi (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Günter Freiherr von Gravenreuth weilt nicht mehr unter uns*

Tja, was soll ich sagen, eigentlich schade um das Leben, andererseits........


----------



## mayo (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Günter Freiherr von Gravenreuth weilt nicht mehr unter uns*

Schon traurig wenn jemand sich das Leben freiwillig nimmt...
*Der Antigott der Wahllosen Massenabmahung  ist von uns gegangen.*


----------



## DarkMo (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Günter Freiherr von Gravenreuth weilt nicht mehr unter uns*

hab von dem noch nie was gehört - die meldung kam vorhin allerdings schonmal >< scheinbar von nem mod gelöscht. irgendwas mit "günni ist tot" ^^


----------



## Rotax (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Günter Freiherr von Gravenreuth weilt nicht mehr unter uns*

Naja, wenn ich so ein Arschloch wie er gewesen wäre hätte ich mir schon viel früher eine Kugel in den Kopf gejagt.


----------



## PurpleACE (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Günter Freiherr von Gravenreuth weilt nicht mehr unter uns*

Tja kein Ehrgefühl im Leib gehabt der Gute, so ein trauriger Abgang passt zu dem. Finde Selbstmord ist wohl das feigeste was man machen kann.


----------



## Blacki (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Günter Freiherr von Gravenreuth weilt nicht mehr unter uns*

eigentlich aht er ja für etwas gekämpft wad der allgemeinheit dienlich gewesen sein sollte
aber er war da wohl etwas übereifrig 
Die Vorsitzende äußerte in ihrem Urteil, dass „die Allgemeinheit vor Gravenreuth geschützt“ werden müsse. (zitat wikipedia)


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Günter Freiherr von Gravenreuth weilt nicht mehr unter uns*

Ich wusste gar nich, dass der Maschinenbau studiert hat. Wäre er mal lieber dabei geblieben. ^^


----------



## MysticBinary82 (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Günter Freiherr von Gravenreuth weilt nicht mehr unter uns*



PurpleACE schrieb:


> Tja kein Ehrgefühl im Leib gehabt der Gute, so ein trauriger Abgang passt zu dem. Finde Selbstmord ist wohl das feigeste was man machen kann.


 
Das ist eine super differenzierte Ansicht. Haste gut gemacht und zeigt, dass da noch viel an geistiger Reife fehlt. Ein Selbstmord ist nicht immer feige.


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Günter Freiherr von Gravenreuth weilt nicht mehr unter uns*

Für einen Selbstmord muss man ganz schon große Eier in der Hose haben. Ich hätte nicht das Zeug dazu... Mein Beileid an die Familie!


----------



## Eol_Ruin (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Günter Freiherr von Gravenreuth weilt nicht mehr unter uns*



Bamboocha2510 schrieb:


> Für einen Selbstmord muss man ganz schon große Eier in der Hose haben.



Kommt drauf an.
Wenns wegen schwerer Krankheit (seelisch oder körperlich) ist dann kann mans noch verstehen.

Aber alle anderen Gründe kennzeichnen einen als Feigling.
Denn hätte man "Eier", würde man sich dazu aufraffen weiterzumachen.

Ist aber vielleicht nur meine Meinung.

PS: Wie das bei obigem Herrn war kann ich nicht beurteilen - hab selbst erst jetzt davon gelesen.


----------



## Gadteman (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Günter Freiherr von Gravenreuth weilt nicht mehr unter uns*

Gerade was die Abmahnungswellen angeht, die der Herr Freiherr ja immer wieder losgetreten hat... Wird es sicherlich einige geben, die diese Meldung mit einem gewissen "schwarzen Humor" lächelnd zur Kenntnis nehmen.
Wer sich mit Filesharing beschäftigt dürfte bis dato entweder "direkt" oder indirekt von dem Herrn gehört haben.

Mies isses trotzdem wegen seiner Angehörigen.


----------



## INU.ID (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Günter Freiherr von Gravenreuth weilt nicht mehr unter uns*



> Der Anwalt war sich seines umstrittenen Rufs stets bewusst.
> 
> "Das Netz ist zwiegespalten", sagte Gravenreuth im Jahr 2000 dem stern: "Die einen hassen mich, die anderen sind meine Mandanten."


Quelle: Stern.de

Naja, mit 61 Jahren noch in den Knast zu gehen ist sicher auch nicht gerade einfach....

R.I.P. GvG


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Günter Freiherr von Gravenreuth weilt nicht mehr unter uns*

und am Ende wars nur nen Job... eigentlich kann man den Herrn ja nicht böse sein, ich mein, wenn ich Angebote schreib und diese auch bekomm, indirekt piss ich ja auch meine Mitbewerber an.. Naja kann man so doer so sehen...


----------



## stefan.net82 (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Günter Freiherr von Gravenreuth weilt nicht mehr unter uns*

gott möge seiner seele gnädig sein!


----------



## wuselsurfer (23. Februar 2010)

*Der Lockruf des Goldes*

Im Auftrag des Geldes hat sich dieser Fatzke benommen, wie die Axt im Walde.
Er hat gelogen und betrogen und wurde dafür bestraft.
Die Zahl seiner echten Freunde dürfte einstellig sein.
Ein solches Leben möchte ich meinen Verwandten nicht vorleben.

Die Gier nach Geld und Ruhm verdirbt viele Menschen, viele sind Rechtsanwälte - komischerweise.

Wenn er ein aufrechter Mensch gewesen wäre, hätte er die paar Tage Haft auf einer Backe abgerissen.
Das lies sein Ego scheinbar nicht zu.

Welch ein versautes Leben.


----------



## wuselsurfer (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Günter Freiherr von Gravenreuth weilt nicht mehr unter uns*



stefan.net82 schrieb:


> gott möge seiner seele gnädig sein!


Nee, der geht nach unten ...


----------



## o!m (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Günter Freiherr von Gravenreuth weilt nicht mehr unter uns*

Ich kannte den Typen noch aus meiner Amiga-Zeit, hatte auch mal die Gelegenheit, mich kurz mit ihm zu unterhalten. Als ich gestern die Nachricht seines Todes vernahm, habe ich ein paar Artikel gegoogelt und das hier gefunden. Erst schockierte mich der bitterböse Sarkasmus in der Überschrift; dann erkannte ich, daß der Artikel auf den Tag genau acht Jahre alt war.


----------



## derpuster (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Günter Freiherr von Gravenreuth weilt nicht mehr unter uns*

was soll man dazu sagen?
schade? tut mir leid? mitleid spare ich mir für die auf, die ich mag.
wenn er angehörige und nen freund hatte ist es ne recht hinterfotzige art, diese vor vollendete tatsachen zu stellen.


----------



## kenji_91 (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Günter Freiherr von Gravenreuth weilt nicht mehr unter uns*

also ein trojaner weniger im system.


----------



## Iceananas (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Günter Freiherr von Gravenreuth weilt nicht mehr unter uns*

Ich kenne ihn zwar nicht, er bzw. seine Angehörige haben auch rein menschlich mein Beileid.

Aber ein schräger Vogel scheint das trotzdem gewesen zu sein, ein kleinkrimineller Rechtsverdreher.. allein das:  

"Von Gravenreuth hatte die Zeitung abgemahnt, denn er habe ungefragt eine E-Mail von der "taz" bekommen. Die Zeitung zahlte 663,71 Euro."  Hallo? Auf die Idee muss man erstmal kommen, bei meinem Spamaufkommen wäre ich schon längst Millionär


----------



## MaNTiS_ (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Günter Freiherr von Gravenreuth weilt nicht mehr unter uns*



PurpleACE schrieb:


> Tja kein Ehrgefühl im Leib gehabt der Gute, so ein trauriger Abgang passt zu dem. Finde Selbstmord ist wohl das feigeste was man machen kann.



Das ist die dümmste aussage die ich seit langem gehört habe.
Jeder wirklich jeder hat das recht sich selber das Leben zu nehmen, in diesem Fall denke ich wohl nicht das er an Depressionen oder ähnlichem gelitten hat aber andere Menschen sehen einfach keinen Sinn mehr das Leben weiterzuführen. Weist du überhaupt was Menschen durchmachen müssen, die an schweren Depressionen leiden? Ich glaube nicht.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Günter Freiherr von Gravenreuth weilt nicht mehr unter uns*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Nee, der geht nach unten ...



...oder wird als Blume wiedergeboren.


----------



## Rotax (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Günter Freiherr von Gravenreuth weilt nicht mehr unter uns*

@ mantis:

Der Mann litt aber wohl nicht an Depressionen sondern war einfach zu eingebildet um in das Gefängnis zu gehen. 

Er war ein krimineller der sich zu fein war um seine gerechte Strafe abzusitzen, deshalb hat er sich umgebrach.

Dass er sein Leben so verbockt hat ist einzig und allein seine Schuld, daran ändert auch der feige Selbstmord nichts.


----------



## INU.ID (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Günter Freiherr von Gravenreuth weilt nicht mehr unter uns*



Rotax schrieb:


> @ mantis:
> 
> Der Mann litt aber wohl nicht an Depressionen sondern war einfach *zu eingebildet* um in das Gefängnis zu gehen.
> 
> Er war ein krimineller der sich *zu fein* war um seine gerechte Strafe abzusitzen, deshalb hat er sich umgebrach..



Das Wort was du meintest ist wohl Arroganz.

Wenn jemand "Eingebildet" ist, dann ist er sehr von sich überzeugt. Er glaubt er könne alles. Ergo für einen selbst (Stichwort Egoismus) eigentlich eine sehr nützliche "Eigenschaft", denn u.a. sie gibt dir noch dann Kraft wenn dir die Schei*e bis zum Hals steht, und andere schon lange in Depressionen verfallen würden. Wenn jemand sehr eingebildet ist wird er sich nicht ubringen, warum auch.

Wenn jemand sich für "zu fein" hält, dann nennt man das Arroganz. Arroganz zielt auf eine "soziale Distanz". Man kann (muß aber nicht) beides sein, also arrogant und eingebildet, aber das eine schließt das andere nicht ein.

Das er zu arrogant war wäre eine Möglichkeit für seinen Freitod, aber nicht das er zu eingebildet war.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Günter Freiherr von Gravenreuth weilt nicht mehr unter uns*



stefan.net82 schrieb:


> gott möge seiner seele gnädig sein!


Ne, ein paar Etagen tiefer, seinesgleichen wartet schon ...


----------



## nyso (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Günter Freiherr von Gravenreuth weilt nicht mehr unter uns*

Euch ist schon klar das es ein trauriges Schicksal ist, wenn sich jemand das Leben nimmt? 
Egal wieso, und egal was er alles blödes gemacht hat, es ist doch schade um JEDEN der für sich keine Perspektive mehr sieht und Freimord begeht.


----------



## Sularko (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Günter Freiherr von Gravenreuth weilt nicht mehr unter uns*

Er hatt meinen Respekt für sein Entscheidung, mehr nicht.


----------



## Iceananas (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Günter Freiherr von Gravenreuth weilt nicht mehr unter uns*



nyso schrieb:


> Euch ist schon klar das es ein trauriges Schicksal ist, wenn sich jemand das Leben nimmt?
> Egal wieso, und egal was er alles blödes gemacht hat, es ist doch schade um JEDEN der für sich keine Perspektive mehr sieht und Freimord begeht.



Er fand sich zu schade für das Gefängnis. Ich wüßte nicht was daran traurig sein soll.


----------



## nyso (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Günter Freiherr von Gravenreuth weilt nicht mehr unter uns*

Das ist eine Vermutung, belegen kannst du das nicht.

Vielleicht hatte Enke auch ******* gebaut und schiss, das es raus kommt?

Man kann es nie wissen, jeder nimmt seinen Grund mit ins Grab.


----------



## phaYne (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Günter Freiherr von Gravenreuth weilt nicht mehr unter uns*

Nachdem ich jetzt einiges über diesen Mann gelesen habe und was er so alles gemacht hat bleibt mir nur eines zu sagen:

Dieser Thread ist reine Webspaceverschwendung. Ein solchen Menschen wird niemand vermissen und er wird sehr schnell vergessen sein.


----------



## Rotax (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Günter Freiherr von Gravenreuth weilt nicht mehr unter uns*

Richtig.

@ nyso: Das ist keine Vermutung, sondern Fakt, das weiß jeder der ihn und seine Machenschaften kannte.


----------



## nyso (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Günter Freiherr von Gravenreuth weilt nicht mehr unter uns*

Ach und du kanntest ihn persönlich, warst vielleicht sogar sein Psychater oder was?^^ 
Nur er wird wissen warum er das gemacht hat, einfach nur stumpf behaupten er war zu feige reicht nicht. Er hat sich ja auch getraut beim Großteil der Bevölkerung unbeliebt zu machen, dafür brauch man tatsächlich "Eier".


----------



## Rotax (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Günter Freiherr von Gravenreuth weilt nicht mehr unter uns*

gulli.com - news - Selbstmord: Günter Freiherr von Gravenreuth ist tot

gulli.com - news - Nachruf: Günter Freiherr von Gravenreuth


Deine Vorstellung ist sehr sinnlos - du lobst kriminelle, weil sie sich unbeliebt machen und Eier haben?

Ein Kinderschänder hat Eier in der Hose, yeah, super... Respekt.

Bevor man nicht weiß was er auf dem Kerbholz hatte sollte man nicht urteilen.


----------



## nyso (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Günter Freiherr von Gravenreuth weilt nicht mehr unter uns*

Ein Kinderschänder ist psychisch krank, dieser Mann war vermutlich bloß geldgierig. Und das zählt ja nicht als psychische Krankheit.

Außerdem lobe ich ihn nicht. Ich bin bloß gegen dieses pauschale "Der hatte schiss vor seiner gerechten Strafe und hat sich deswegen feige umgebracht"
DAS kann halt niemand wissen. Wer weiß was privat alles bei dem Abging? Vielleicht hat ihn seine Geliebte verlassen, sein uneheliches Kind von dem keiner wusste ist gestorben etc. Es gibt unzählige mögliche Gründe.


----------



## Rotax (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Günter Freiherr von Gravenreuth weilt nicht mehr unter uns*

Ahja, komisch dass er sich dann genau wenige Tage vor Haftantritt umbringt?

Es war schon vorher bekannt dass der nicht freiwillig ins Gefängnis gehen wird. 

Wenn es andere Gründe gehabt hätte hätten wir das schon erfahren, keine Sorge.

Das war halt die Realität, da braucht man nicht drumherum zu diskutieren.

Aber ich würde sagen wir lassen das lange diskutieren, er ist tot und fertig, vermissen wird ihn niemand, jeder ist für die ******* die er baut selbst verantwortlich.


----------



## Icejester (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Günter Freiherr von Gravenreuth weilt nicht mehr unter uns*



PurpleACE schrieb:


> Tja kein Ehrgefühl im Leib gehabt der Gute, so ein trauriger Abgang passt zu dem. Finde Selbstmord ist wohl das feigeste was man machen kann.


 
Im Gegenteil. Es ist das Einzige, was im Angesicht einer drohenden Haftstrafe die Ehre noch retten kann.



Iceananas schrieb:


> Ich kenne ihn zwar nicht, er bzw. seine Angehörige haben auch rein menschlich mein Beileid.
> 
> Aber ein schräger Vogel scheint das trotzdem gewesen zu sein, ein kleinkrimineller Rechtsverdreher.. allein das:
> 
> "Von Gravenreuth hatte die Zeitung abgemahnt, denn er habe ungefragt eine E-Mail von der "taz" bekommen. Die Zeitung zahlte 663,71 Euro."  Hallo? Auf die Idee muss man erstmal kommen, bei meinem Spamaufkommen wäre ich schon längst Millionär


 
Das kannst Du laut sagen. Ein schräger Vogel war er wohl. Bayerischer Separatist, Schnupftabakfanatiker und manchmal etwas stur. Aber bei allem sehr freundlich, sehr kollegial und fachkundig - wie mir befreundete RAe berichten - und immer um die Förderung junger Juristen bemüht.

Und was hat er sich seinerzeit noch gefreut, als er die taz-Domain gepfändet hat. Schade, daß er darüber nun stolpern mußte und das alles so tragisch ausgehen mußte.

Aber man kann nur sagen, er ist gestorben, wie er gelebt hat: Bis zum letzten Ende konsequent und als echtes Original. Dafür gebührt ihm Achtung.



phaYne schrieb:


> Nachdem ich jetzt einiges über diesen Mann gelesen habe und was er so alles gemacht hat bleibt mir nur eines zu sagen:
> 
> Dieser Thread ist reine Webspaceverschwendung. Ein solchen Menschen wird niemand vermissen und er wird sehr schnell vergessen sein.


 
Abgesehen davon, daß eine solche Bemerkung - wie viele andere hier auch - an Geschmacklosigkeit kaum zu überbieten ist, kenne ich sehr viele Leute, die ihn durchaus vermissen und zutiefst bestürzt über seinen Freitod sind. Man sollte nicht über Leute richten, mit denen man nie ein einziges persönliches Wort gewechselt hat. Man wird ihnen unweigerlich Unrecht tun.


----------



## Rotax (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Günter Freiherr von Gravenreuth weilt nicht mehr unter uns*

Aha, kennst du auch die Hintergründe der taz Geschichte?

Scheinbar nicht.

*Es war nicht Schade dass er deswegen "gestolpert" ist, es war verdient und gerecht, er wurde nicht ohne Grund deswegen verurteilt, er hat grundlos die Domain gepfändet, was an sich schon total überzogen gewesen wäre, obwohl er gewusst hatte dass die Rechnung schon lange bezahlt wurde, die Nachweise wurden in seinem Büro gefunden. So jemand ist nunmal ein Arschloch.*

Und wenn jemand seine Haftstrafe nicht antritt sondern sich davor entzieht, hat das überhaupt nichts mit Ehre zu tun sondern mit Feigheit.

Wenn er die Haftstrafe verbüßt hätte und evtl. zur Einsicht gekommen wäre, das wäre lobenswert gewesen.

Ich versteh nicht wie man solche Leute wegen ihrer Sturheit auch noch loben kann, lobst du auch die ganzen Selbstmordattentäter, die für ihre Überzeugung sterben?

So ein Schwachsinn, wirklich.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Günter Freiherr von Gravenreuth weilt nicht mehr unter uns*

Was hier so viele "Respekt" vor seinem Selbstmord haben ..... Selbstmord ist die lächerlichste Art sich seiner Probleme zu entledigen, kann jeder. Jemand mit echter Courage und Willenstärke kämpft und beißt sich durch jede noch so große Schei*e, so lange man nicht z.B. vierfacher Krüppel ist (sry für die direkte Ausdrucksweise) oder an einer unheilbaren und extrem schmerzhaften Krankheit leidet sehe ich keinerlei Grund für Selbstmord, es ist einfach feige.

Blöder Vergleich, aber Hitler begang auch Selbstmord um sich seiner Verantwortung zu entziehen (und dem pösen Russen nicht als Trophäe in die Hand zu fallen), hat davor hier auch wer Respekt ?!


----------



## Rotax (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Günter Freiherr von Gravenreuth weilt nicht mehr unter uns*

Dein Wort in Gottes Ohr!


----------



## Icejester (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Günter Freiherr von Gravenreuth weilt nicht mehr unter uns*



Rotax schrieb:


> Aha, kennst du auch die Hintergründe der taz Geschichte?
> 
> Scheinbar nicht.


 
Doch. Und zwar wahrscheinlich schon länger und genauer als Du.


----------



## Rotax (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Günter Freiherr von Gravenreuth weilt nicht mehr unter uns*



			
				Quelle: Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Am 10. September 2007 wurde Günter von Gravenreuth wegen versuchten Betrugs zu einer Haftstrafe von sechs Monaten ohne Bewährung verurteilt.[24]  Das Urteil erfolgte, nachdem er den Internet-Domainnamen  der taz pfänden ließ und versuchte diesen zu versteigern, wobei er angab, er hätte nach einer einstweiligen Verfügung gegen die taz das darin geforderte Geld nicht erhalten. Die taz erstattete daraufhin Strafanzeige. Die Zahlung des in der Verfügung verlangten Geldes konnte durch ein Fax bewiesen werden, welches bei einer Durchsuchung in Gravenreuths Büro gefunden wurde. Dieses Fax war Gravenreuth nach seiner Aussage nicht bekannt und er versuchte sich mit „mangelnder Rechtskenntnis“ und dem „Chaos in seinem Büro“ zu entschuldigen. Die Vorsitzende äußerte in ihrem Urteil, dass „die Allgemeinheit vor Gravenreuth geschützt“ werden müsse. Durch ein vorangegangenes Urteil wegen Urkundenfälschung fiel das Urteil ohne Bewährung aus.[25][26][27][28][29]  Gravenreuth legte Berufung ein.[19]  Am 17. September 2008 wurde Gravenreuth in diesem Verfahren zu einer Haftstrafe von 14 Monaten ohne Bewährung verurteilt. Das Urteil lautete auf versuchten Betrug, die Vorstrafe im Verfahren vom 16. April 2008 wegen Untreue floss in die Strafbemessung mit ein



Warum findest du es jetzt Schade dass er daran gestolpert ist?

Bist du auch so ein schäbiger Abmahn-Anwalt der wegen jedem Furz, wie der Herr Gravenreuth (eigl. Herr Dörr), vor Gericht zieht und alle verklagt, oder warum verteidigst du ihn so?


----------



## Icejester (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Günter Freiherr von Gravenreuth weilt nicht mehr unter uns*

Ich bin nicht nur kein Anwalt, ich bin nicht einmal Jurist. Muß ich auch nicht sein, um Häme im Angesicht des selbstgewählten Todes eines verzweifelten Menschen - der privat durchaus nett sein konnte - ekellerregend zu finden, oder?


----------



## windows (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Günter Freiherr von Gravenreuth weilt nicht mehr unter uns*



MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Das ist eine super differenzierte Ansicht. Haste gut gemacht und zeigt, dass da noch viel an geistiger Reife fehlt. Ein Selbstmord ist nicht immer feige.


sign.

Schade ums Leben.


----------



## wuselsurfer (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Günter Freiherr von Gravenreuth weilt nicht mehr unter uns*



Icejester schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht nur kein Anwalt, ich bin nicht einmal Jurist. Muß ich auch nicht sein, um Häme im Angesicht des selbstgewählten Todes eines verzweifelten Menschen - der privat durchaus nett sein konnte - ekellerregend zu finden, oder?


Aus einem geborenen Mistfinken, wird nie ein Paradiesvogel.
Wer beruflich ein Schwein ist, ist es auch privat.


----------



## GOD-ZillA (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Günter Freiherr von Gravenreuth weilt nicht mehr unter uns*

war ein mensch, den die menschheit nicht brauchte. (seine angehörigen verzeihen mir das)

nach außen ein saubermann und inne pfui. davon gibt es mehr als genug. und meist sind die schlimmsten, die ärgsten verfechter von irgendeinem scheiss, schließlich muss man ja ablenken. will damit nix gutheißen.

leider ist es nur so, dass die besten meist zu erst gehen. und von denen die keiner braucht haben wir immer noch mehr als genug, bei uns und weltweit.


----------



## BeetleatWar1977 (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Günter Freiherr von Gravenreuth weilt nicht mehr unter uns*

Was mich am meisten aufregt:

Verurteilt zu 14 Monaten im Frühjahr 09, und begeht jetzt daheim Selbstmord? - Haftaufschub gut und schön, aber ein ganzes Jahr?


----------



## phaYne (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Günter Freiherr von Gravenreuth weilt nicht mehr unter uns*



Icejester schrieb:


> .
> 
> Aber man kann nur sagen, er ist gestorben, wie er gelebt hat: Bis zum letzten Ende konsequent und als echtes Original. Dafür gebührt ihm Achtung.
> 
> ...




Zu deiner Passage würde ich sagen:
Es haben auch leute um Hitler getrauert und es würden auch welche um Osama bin Laden trauern...


----------



## Icejester (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Günter Freiherr von Gravenreuth weilt nicht mehr unter uns*

Der Vergleich ist ja jetzt wohl nicht Dein Ernst, oder?


----------



## MG42 (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Günter Freiherr von Gravenreuth weilt nicht mehr unter uns*



phaYne schrieb:


> Zu deiner Passage würde ich sagen:
> Es haben auch leute um Hitler getrauert und es würden auch welche um Osama bin Laden trauern...


Wie wärs mit einer Liste?
Man kann sich drüber streiten wer der schlimmste war, etc... wem das Ableben rechtgeschehen hätte. Da würde ich aber nicht mal osama sondern eher bush das ableben wünschen. Aber das ist wohl Ansichtssache...

So berühmt war er nun auch nicht, aber er war ein Mensch, und ehrlichgesagt haben wir nicht das Recht irgendwie über ihn herzuziehen wenn wir nicht gerichtlich oder sonstwie mit ihm zu tun hatten und irgendein Urteil über ihn erlauben wenn wir ihn überhaupt nicht gekannt haben.
Friede seiner Asche.


----------



## nyso (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Günter Freiherr von Gravenreuth weilt nicht mehr unter uns*

Mit "Tanja" hat er keine Kinder zu Straftaten verführt, sondern den Raubkopierer von Nebenan. Generell hat er etwas gegen Raubkopierer gehabt, aber er war Anwalt und raubkopieren ist nunmal strafbar. Ich verstehe also nicht euer Problem?!? Sicher ist er übers Ziel hinausgeschossen, aber sich so dermaßen geschmacklos über seinen Tot zu äußern ist schon nicht mehr bloß kindisch. 
Er hat Raubkopierer bestraft und hat etwas gegen große Unternehmen gemacht, damit Fehler im deutschen Rechtssystem aufgedeckt. 

Wieso wettert ihr also alle so gegen ihn? Ihr seid ja noch weit unter "Bild"niveau, und das muss man erstmal schaffen
Nur weil ihr Angst vor Abmahnungen hattet, während ihr alle möglichen Sachen geladen habt? Hm, wie  wärs denn damit: *Einfach nicht raupkopieren und man muss sich keine Sorgen vor Strafverfolgung machen!!!*


----------



## Rotax (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Günter Freiherr von Gravenreuth weilt nicht mehr unter uns*



MG42 schrieb:


> Da würde ich aber nicht mal osama sondern eher bush das ableben wünschen.



.................


----------



## Dr. Müller (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Günter Freiherr von Gravenreuth weilt nicht mehr unter uns*



MG42 schrieb:


> Da würde ich aber nicht mal osama sondern eher bush das ableben wünschen.




Also das finde ich garnicht gut.


----------



## nyso (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Günter Freiherr von Gravenreuth weilt nicht mehr unter uns*

Hier sind einige nicht mehr ganz klar im Kopf^^
Und ich würde auch WEDER Osama noch Bush das ableben wünschen
Oder kennt wer die genauen Hintergründe des 11. September? Nein! 
Wie kann man also einen Menschen beurteilen oder ihm den Tod wünschen, ohne die Fakten zu kennen?


----------



## DOTL (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Günter Freiherr von Gravenreuth weilt nicht mehr unter uns*



MG42 schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit einer Liste?
> Man kann sich drüber streiten wer der schlimmste war, etc... wem das Ableben rechtgeschehen hätte. Da würde ich aber nicht mal osama sondern eher bush das ableben wünschen. Aber das ist wohl Ansichtssache...


 
Niemand wünscht hier irgendjemanden das Ableben!

Dementsprechend wäre es nur allzu konsequent, wenn du deine Schreibweise überdenken würdest. Selbiges gilt für alle anderen, die auch derartige Andeutungen gemacht haben bzw. noch wollen...


----------



## MG42 (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Günter Freiherr von Gravenreuth weilt nicht mehr unter uns*



MG42 schrieb:


> ...
> Man kann sich drüber streiten wer der schlimmste war, etc... wem das Ableben rechtgeschehen hätte. Da würde ich aber nicht mal osama sondern eher bush das ableben wünschen... ...



Ich sagte  *n u r  d a s s*  ich einem von beiden _* e h e r*_  ( I ) ein Ableben wünsche und  *n i c h t  d a s s*  ( II ) ich  jemanden (aktiv) das Ableben wünsche.

( I )  damit er in den Himmel kommt und der andere später in die Hölle.
Nein es sind beides bemitleidenswerte shicksalbehaftete Menschen, der eine ist Alki der andere hat ein lahmes Bein...

Vergeben wir doch beiden...

( II ) habe ich noch nie gemacht(jemanden sowas gewünscht).

mit freundlichen Grüßen MG42


----------



## HarlekinGer (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Günter Freiherr von Gravenreuth weilt nicht mehr unter uns*

Zum Teufel mit diesem Betrüger wenn ihr mich fragt.
Ich will keine Angehörigen angreifen, es ist einfach nur meine Meinung.
Solange man sich nicht lustig über einen Tod macht kann man ihn auch
als nicht unbedingt tragisch empfinden. Es war außerdem seine
eigene Entscheidung.


----------



## Gamer1970 (1. März 2010)

*AW: Der Lockruf des Goldes*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Im Auftrag des Geldes hat sich dieser Fatzke benommen, wie die Axt im Walde.
> Er hat gelogen und betrogen und wurde dafür bestraft.
> Die Zahl seiner echten Freunde dürfte einstellig sein.
> Ein solches Leben möchte ich meinen Verwandten nicht vorleben.
> ...



Sehr gut ausgedrückt.


----------

